# Venison Bacon Question



## huskerdude (Dec 22, 2009)

Getting ready to try my first 25 lb. batch of venison bacon using spices from Curly's.  I plan to mix it all up tomorrow and put it in the foil pans and will let it sit in the fridge overnight.

I can't fit it all in the smoker at once, so I want to know if it's OK for the rest of it (in the foil pans) to remain in the fridge an extra day before smoking.

Thanks


----------



## mossymo (Dec 22, 2009)

huskerdude
It will be fine a few days in the fridge; with the cure, all is safe.

It is much easier to take out of aluminum pans if you line the pans with saran wrap; much easier to clean up the pans also.


----------



## huskerdude (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks MossyMO,

I've read your post about making venison bacon and have been looking forward to trying it for quite a while.  Hope it turns out good.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 22, 2009)

If you do not care for it, you do not like the taste of bacon.....

If it helps with time, I have switched the loaves to the O word (oven, kind of a dirty word around here !!!) after I have added smoke and put more loaves into the smoker to get more done in a day.


----------



## 9manfan (Dec 22, 2009)

Just made some three weeks ago, it is very good,I used the throw away aluminum pans, it was tuff to get the venison out, I ended up cutting the edges of the pans and made it easier, Mossy's idea sounds good also, I wish I would of smoked mine in two different batches, my smoker isn't that big and it seemed to take awhile to get the temp up, but it really is some good stuff, good luck,,,


----------



## blzafour (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is a tip for getting the venison bacon out of the pans..... I spray the pan with non-stick cooking spray then I line the pan with wax paper and then fill the pan with the venison bacon. It will fall right out. I use pyrex pans instaed of the foil pans.... but It would work just the same! 

Then the next day take your pan over to your rack, turn it upside down and it will fall out onto your smoker rack.... No bubbles, No troubles!

Blza


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 23, 2009)

I have done it using Mossy's method with the saran wrap, comes out nice and easy


----------



## point blank (Jan 8, 2010)

A new twist I have been doing with my bacon is sprinkling some butcher grind black pepper on the bottom of the pans before puttingg the ground and seasoned meat in, and then sprinkling more on the top of the meat after it is pressed into the pan.  Smoke as normal, and you have pepper bacon.  Same great taste, just a little extra kick.


----------



## dnovotny (Jan 11, 2010)

does  anyone  have  a recipe for  venison bacon..  please post it   so i can copy  and try..  thanks..darrell from nebraska


----------



## 9manfan (Jan 11, 2010)

this is where I got the direction's and seasoning's from, very good,,,
http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen....%2C/Detail.bok


----------



## mossymo (Jan 11, 2010)

dnovotny
Here is a post of the venison bacon process - http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=venison+bacon


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jan 11, 2010)

I couldn't fit the whole batch at once either and I actually wrapped, sealed and froze two loaves of the VB. Came out just fine the second time around after being thawed and smoked. If you like peppered bacon, try packing the outside of one or more of the loaves before you smoke it. I did one pan that way and next time will probably do at least half of the batch that way. It was really good!

Have fun with it. You will be glad you made the VB!

Dave


----------



## canadianwild (Jan 25, 2010)

Sprinkling onthe pepper work okay, but I find that if I lightly coat the bacon slab in pancake syrup, then roll it in a pepper mix the coating is even and stays on well through slicing and cooking.


----------

